# Aria guitars question



## Ted Hughes (Apr 24, 2017)

I am new to the forum, I was interested in a Aria aw 110 acoustic, does anybody have an opinion about this model or their other acoustic guitars? I believe it has a cedar laminate top, I have not played it but it looks real good and clean, I was hoping others could share their experience, I was not able to find any specs on it either.

THX TED


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I think you would need to play it and see if it's any good. Not likely to be great guitar but if it plays ok and doesnt sound too bad might be ok for what it is.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Some info here - Catalog Image

Says it is spruce & mahagony so likely a decent guitar from a renowned builder


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Just bought an aria dreadnought for $25 spruce top, mahogany back and sides.. sounds very good to be honest.


----------

